# Anyone want to buy a spare 921



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I recently upgraded from a 921 purchased in Jan 2004. Dish will give me $20 if I return it to them, but I thought I'd offer it to other 921 owners first in case you might like a backup unit. (The 250 GB drive is probably worth more than $20 although it has been on since Jan 2004. 

If anyone is interested, post what you're willing to pay for it ( plus shipping if not in San Francisco Bay Area.)

I really don't want to deal with ebay. Ebay prices range from $100 to $250 plus about $30 shipping

Paul


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> I recently upgraded from a 921 purchased in Jan 2004. Dish will give me $20 if I return it to them, but I thought I'd offer it to other 921 owners first in case you might like a backup unit. (The 250 GB drive is probably worth more than $20 although it has been on since Jan 2004.
> 
> If anyone is interested, post what you're willing to pay for it ( plus shipping if not in San Francisco Bay Area.)
> 
> ...


It has been sold to a dbstalk.com member. Thanks.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sold mine too.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Replaced with a 622. Working perfectly when last used a month ago. Post here if you're interested.

Thanks,
-Keith


----------

